# doggy wheelchairs



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there i was wondering if anyone has any experience with the wheelchairs for dogs as i am thinking of getting one for my chap. If so is there a particular make that is better than some? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

abby said:


> Hi there i was wondering if anyone has any experience with the wheelchairs for dogs as i am thinking of getting one for my chap. If so is there a particular make that is better than some? Thanks in advance


we used one on a female who had DM....it truly was amazing!.....we ordered it from the states....can't recall the make, but can look and find out.....it had knobby tires for off-roading lol! I think it is an incredible thing to do...our girl was able to walk, hike and play with the dogs and even run along the edge of the water; she could not have done so with out it....good for you for thinking about it...can get back to you about the make....


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.wheelchairsfordogs.com/index.htm

This is it.....


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks for that i saw that website there is another one i looked at too lol can't remember what that was called. Did you have any probs with fitting and her getting used to it?
Thank you


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

abby said:


> thanks for that i saw that website there is another one i looked at too lol can't remember what that was called. Did you have any probs with fitting and her getting used to it?
> Thank you


None....it was remarkable really, we figured there would be some reluctance on her part but not at all. I think they know it's a good thing..... The only "issue" was she would tend to get running on uneven ground and almost forget she had the cart, so you had to make sure she didn't "tip" lol....every now and then she would get hung up on a stump or a root in the forest too! Once everyone gets used to the hook-up, it's all good and she would get excited about putting it on....she knew it meant good times ahead. I think it really did give her the means, the will and happiness to want to stay healthy and active.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

thats great thanks for the info the other one i was looking at is walkin wheels as its adjustable


----------



## exkalibur (Mar 27, 2010)

If it is for a short expected time (like 6 months to a year) you may be able to "rent" it instead. That's what I did for my old guy. Also, make sure you're always supervising in case it tips over...it can be overwhelming for the poor fellow.


----------

